# Another Problem I forgot to Address



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I have a speedometer problem. Here it goes

I have the damn digital dash. Yes I hate it
The speedometer lights up correctly but says 0 at any speed.
I have no idea what kind of set up on how it gets it's information but I am assuming there is a cable that goes back to the tranny. What are the chances of that being broken.

What other issues could it be


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

sounds like it is the cable going to the tranny... if its broken then your odometer isnt turning either... changing the cable from the firewall to the tranny is easy.. but the cable to the instrument cluster is going to be a bitch!!! i know cuz im going to have to change mine.. i have the same problem as you and i know its my cable ... it snaped in half...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

ok thanks man I will give her a shot. You know where I can get a new tranny cable?

Also could I use that cable from the tranny to go to an analog speedometer?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

from what I am getting at z31.com it might be the pulse generator. It is mounted right by the bettery and that is where the tranny cable goes to it. I will check it out later. Does anyone know where I could pick one up at and how much it would run me?


----------

